# Average Gestation for Minis....



## fastrack (Apr 30, 2009)

What do you figure as gestation for a mini mare?

The chart we have always used for mares has a gestation of 340 days. I've been tracking this year's foaling dates, and our mares have been from 315 days to 327 days. Is this unusual?


----------



## S Bar P (Apr 30, 2009)

We have always used 325 days as our count for due dates. We have only hand breed our mini mares since 1984, so we know the exact dates that they go out of heat. The extremes that we have had healthy foals from are 294 to 344 days, but the average is right at around 325. We have kept track of our mares and stallion matings and some stallions offspring are definitely longer and some shorter. The stallion that sired the 294 day foal, averaged about 315 days gestation on his offspring. His babies would also reach their mature height really early.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Apr 30, 2009)

I use 330 as an average but start doing daily udder checks from 300 days on..


----------



## Leeana (May 1, 2009)

I do basically the same as Lucky C ..i calculate @ 330 days, but i check out their bags daily...when they get closer i will check at every feeding for any change.

One mare i purchased last year the breeder said foals normally 2 weeks early..i calculated her at two weeks early and that would have put her foaling date at April 21'st...so i guess she is hanging on a bit longer this year.


----------



## Joanne (May 1, 2009)

We like our pregnant mares in a barn stall under the camera by 300 days. Earlier if they have a history of foaling early.

We chart the mares using four pregnancy and "due dates":

300 (when we want them in a stall)

320

330

340

Most of all our mares foal between 320 and 330, BUT we have had many in the teens.

As far as we are concerned, anything goes after 280 with a miniature as we have had live, surviving foals after 280.

The veterinary reports say that foals cannot survive at 320 days or under. That is NOT TRUE for miniatures.

And for our ranch, daytime births are common.


----------



## attwoode (May 1, 2009)

We've had all of our foals after 330 days, but they are mares over 32". I always watch closely after 300 days. My little mare (28.5") I've set the due date at 315 days.


----------



## pepperhill (May 1, 2009)

We use 325 days as the standard gestation, until we get to know the mares habits. In my experience, the smaller the mare, the shorter the gestation. Our 29" mares consistently foal around 300-310 days. My 34" mares foal from 320-330 days. I have found over the years that each mare sticks pretty close to her individual gestation. For example, my one mare has had 8 babies for me and her gestation has only varied by two days in all those years. So if you are able to keep good records, you will always have a pretty good idea when it should happen. Best wishes.


----------



## Joanne (May 1, 2009)

Pepperhill I want to exchange mares with yours! Mine look at their past history and break the rules.

The only thing I can expect is the unexpected from them.


----------



## fastrack (May 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your sharing your experiences.

We've had 5 foals so far and none have gone 340 days. One came at 315 days, 2 came at 322 days, 1 at 327 days and 1 332. But size doesnt seem to be a factor. The early one (315) was from our largest mare, 34"; while our smallest mare to foal so far, at 30", foaled at 327 days.

We have 2 'mares in waiting' at 322 days that look like they won't make it to 323!!





And Joanne...arent you the lucky one with daytime births! Actually, come to think of it, we've had several more daylight births with the minis, than we ever had with any of the bigger horses we used to breed.

Thanks again.


----------

